# Question about points



## rosephwr (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum but I've been reading it a lot the last few days.

Long story short, I went to a Diamonds resort presentation and they got me to upgrade my membership, the sales person presented a super good sales speech that was, part I: I could take vacations anywhere and 2: I can sale the points that I don't use. Now, a month later, the sales person doesn't answer any of my calls, and I have a huge monthly payment and more points that I will be able to use this year. Anyone knows if is there any way to a. Sell the points and/or b. return back the upgrade and stay on my previous level. Anyone has any idea on what  can I do?

Thank you for all your ideas


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2021)

How many points can you save for the year 2021 ? There is a cut off for saving points.


----------



## rosephwr (Jul 20, 2021)

If I understood correctly, out of the 20.000 that I have pending to use this year, I only can save 10.000 by july 31st they said that if I do all 20 it will be a tax mess and other maintenace fees next year


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

rosephwr said:


> If I understood correctly, out of the 20.000 that I have pending to use this year, I only can save 10.000 by july 31st they said that if I do all 20 it will be a tax mess and other maintenace fees next year



That has to be the most confusing lie I've ever heard an owner get told that wasn't by a salesman.


----------



## rosephwr (Jul 21, 2021)

That is what they told me when I called them  this whole points things has been confusing and with a lot of versions on their part, so it wouldn't surprise me that banking the points is another one, but the question remains...is there any way to sell them or to return them to diamonds and get back to "silver level" and not "gold"?


----------



## awa (Jul 21, 2021)

You can only give a contract back if it’s paid off. And then you pay $1000 (or $250 in AZ) for the Transitions program. You can always try to appeal to the CEO with your personal story, but I wouldn’t waste my time with working level people who have no mechanism in place to make it happen.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Unfortunately, since you’re past your rescission period, you’re stuck with these points. I’m sorry.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2021)

rosephwr said:


> If I understood correctly, out of the 20.000 that I have pending to use this year, I only can save 10.000 by july 31st they said that if I do all 20 it will be a tax mess and other maintenace fees next year


What does saving point have to do with taxes or maintenance fees????????

. Suggestion only...I would call or email someone in management on this subject. IMO
You need an answer in writing. IMO


----------



## youppi (Jul 22, 2021)

July 31st ??? Do they change cut-off dates ?
Cut-off dates were:
June 30: 100% of the current year allocated points can be saved
August 31: 50% of the current year allocated points can be saved
October 31: 25% of the current year allocated points can be saved


----------

